# My new Buck :)



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So after seeing the other buck i wanted to show of mine. Not to bump the other buck out of the way. As i wish i had him he looks awsome. This new buck of mine may still have some faults but my first buck was so bad he should have been a wether. So im super excited to get this boy. And i see big improvements in my herd. Next yr i hope to buy a even better buck to bred to his kids. I will go pick him up Saturday. And when i get him here i would like to have some of you guys look him over to tell me some of his Faults and strengths. I have a front, side and rear shot of him but i want to see if i can get better ones as he was moving around in the pics.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He is very beautiful!
-Like his rear angulation
-Like his straight front legs
-Good length
-Rump looks good, maybe could be flatter
-Nice brisket, could be a bit more extended
-Chine may be a little weak -- but I'm not sure
-Good blending

He seems like a really nice buck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he looks fairly nice -- not sure when that picture was taken or if these things Im going to mention were taken care of but if not when you do get him do so immediately.

He looks young so correction is possible.

Feet look overgrown which are making him weak in his pasterns. Weak pasturns could also be from a selenium deficiency. Give 1cc per 40lbs of BoSe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on new buck.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I seen a good looking rump, good length and a good brisket. So you pick out more then i could lol. But i was thinking his brisket was extended plenty. But my does are flat chested lol so he should improve them slightly. So it sounds like i am heading the right way. This was taken when he was 1 yr old i think. He is know 2 yrs old. Ive got more pics on my website but there not the greatest. And i will not have shaved pics of him tell spring. 2nd buck down his name is Simple Pleasures Bernard. The reference buck is my first buck that should have been wethered Tiny Tales Jasper Furry. http://joybellfarm.webs.com/bucks


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i got him home not the best pic of him. He was looking for the lady's lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definitely look at those hooves and check for over growth, give BoSe for sure unless he recently had it. 

hopefully those bad pasterns are just a diet issue and not genetic. 

would certainly say he is an improvement over the bucks you had been using so thats a plus


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :leap:


----------

